# Konosuke Series 7



## lapointeus (Jun 7, 2016)

So I just pulled the trigger on a Konosuke Series 7. It is available at CKTG. Do you guys think this was a bad decision? I've wanted to try blue steel and at this price I actually can. We will see how it goes. I kind of like the rustic look.


----------



## Godslayer (Jun 7, 2016)

I saw that to, Im guessing it's an average j knife. Single piece handle and being konosuke if you don't like it, it should hold its value well. Should be a fun little knife, with a little personality.


----------



## lapointeus (Jun 7, 2016)

Average is lame. Fun with personality works. Lol.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 7, 2016)

Konosuke's FB page says, 



> _"We're making a new product named "#7" series.__Hand forged blue #2 kurouchi with Khii walnut._
> _This is a kind of lower priced ones and *not under Konosuke brand*,_
> _but we're providing in the same route of Konosuke knives."_




So these are not Konosuke knives...technically?


----------



## lapointeus (Jun 7, 2016)

Yea. I don't get it.


----------



## Godslayer (Jun 7, 2016)

I just presumed it was a lower end release like how masakage has their mizu line. Konosuke basically co tracts out a bunch of smiths in the same way masakage does don't they? Just less open about who is who, which I hate lol.


----------



## lapointeus (Jun 7, 2016)

This knife better be decent damn it. Lol.


----------



## Furminati (Jun 7, 2016)

Looks just like the kanshige Tosho sells


----------



## Furminati (Jun 7, 2016)

The khii handle is also very much like products Tosho sells


----------



## fujiyama (Jun 7, 2016)

Looks like a good value to me. I like the profile and handle. I bet it will perform. 

My understanding is that Kaneshige owns Konosuke, who is now subcontracting knives of their own. I'm not sure why they didn't market these as Kaneshige (or Hinoura?).


----------



## Furminati (Jun 7, 2016)

Kaneshige does own konosuke to my knowledge . I'm sure it's a good knife, just saying.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 7, 2016)

miyabi said:


> Looks like a good value to me. I like the profile and handle. I bet it will perform.
> 
> My understanding is that Kaneshige owns Konosuke, who is now subcontracting knives of their own. I'm not sure why they didn't market these as Kaneshige (or Hinoura?).



Because of the lack of Konosuke on the market and some people have been pushing them so long that they've developed a following that may be somewhat overrated...just my opinion:razz:


----------



## Badgertooth (Jun 7, 2016)

Dave Martell said:


> Konosuke's FB page says,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't mean to pile into the misery fest of slamming CKT but it is a little disingenuous to call it Konosuke when it's a Kaneshige diffusion line.


----------



## lapointeus (Jun 7, 2016)

Yea. I definitely bought it because it said Konosuke. People rave about them. I figured it was just a Konosuke without rounded spine and choil and no taper on the handle etc.


----------



## lapointeus (Jun 7, 2016)

Profile is pretty rad though. Grind looks good from the picture.


----------



## lapointeus (Jun 7, 2016)

I think the Kanji is different on the Kaneshiges.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 7, 2016)

No need to stress the knife, it's the marketing that I believe people are making fun of...hope you enjoy the knife and if not, just re-sell it.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 7, 2016)

chinacats said:


> No need to stress the knife, it's the marketing that I believe people are making fun of...hope you enjoy the knife and if not, just re-sell it.




If he re-sells it, what does he list it as?


----------



## fujiyama (Jun 8, 2016)

I agree Cat; it was more of a dig on my part. I know they wouldn't sell as many if they branded them Kaneshige. 



lapointeus said:


> Yea. I definitely bought it because it said Konosuke. People rave about them. I figured it was just a Konosuke without rounded spine and choil and no taper on the handle etc.


That's exactly what it is, just made by a different blacksmith. Not a big deal because Konosuke has multiple smiths. 

I bet it will be a hell of a knife. You'll probably have to sharpen it out of the box.

I wish it was stainless clad.


----------



## lapointeus (Jun 8, 2016)

I will post some thoughts and pics and let you guys know. Mark at CKTG says they are pretty nice and he likes them, but he is also selling them so we will see.


----------



## brainsausage (Jun 8, 2016)

lapointeus said:


> I will post some thoughts and pics and let you guys know. Mark at CKTG says they are pretty nice and he likes them, but he is also selling them so we will see.




He says that about every knife he sells. Must have car salesman in his DNA...


----------



## lapointeus (Jun 8, 2016)

brainsausage said:


> He says that about every knife he sells. Must have car salesman in his DNA...



Yea. Haha. He also said full refund if I don't like it. In which case I'm buying a Gesshin Kagekiyo which I've been looking at forever.


----------



## lapointeus (Jun 8, 2016)

Or a Kochi if I ever see one in v2.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 8, 2016)

thats the whole kurouchi carbon series we have... there are quite a few in stock right now


----------



## lapointeus (Jun 8, 2016)

Those are all v2? Why doesn't it say so? You've had a petty that said it specifically forever. Ended up getting a gesshin ginga 210 petty from you instead. Which I love by the way. As a home cook I use it more than a gyuto.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jun 8, 2016)

But they really aren't konosuke knives. They are kaneshige knives konosukes parent company if you want to call it that.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 8, 2016)

lapointeus said:


> Those are all v2? Why doesn't it say so? You've had a petty that said it specifically forever. Ended up getting a gesshin ginga 210 petty from you instead. Which I love by the way. As a home cook I use it more than a gyuto.



will continue via PM... dont want to take this off topic


----------



## lapointeus (Jun 8, 2016)

Mark said it was a new blacksmith that did multiple runs until the parent company Konosuke approved. That it was I deduced from his email anyways. I don't think they are Kaneshige.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jun 8, 2016)

lapointeus said:


> Mark said it was a new blacksmith that did multiple runs until the parent company Konosuke approved. That it was I deduced from his email anyways. I don't think they are Kaneshige.




I guess they can be called what ever suits the reseller. Tosho sells the same knive under the kaneshige brand with a better handle.


----------



## lapointeus (Jun 8, 2016)

I dunno. Kanji is different and profile on Konosuke looks better to me.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 8, 2016)

FWIW, this might help:
https://www.facebook.com/permalink....856239073&id=115050311934535&substory_index=0


----------



## panda (Jun 9, 2016)

I think kono's are terrible, I'd be more inclined to try if under kaneshige brand.


----------



## Badgertooth (Jun 9, 2016)

JBroida said:


> FWIW, this might help:
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink....856239073&id=115050311934535&substory_index=0



I think it is this which is irking the OP. Konosuke have very specifically placed distance between themselves and what is a diffusion line. 

It's like Chateau Margaux announcing the release of Pavillon Rouge and then a retailer listing it as Margaux and you buy it because you thought it was keenly priced Margaux. It's not kosher, it's more than padding, it's misrepresentation. It could be a belter of a knife, but that's not the point.


----------



## brainsausage (Jun 9, 2016)

panda said:


> I think kono's are terrible, I'd be more inclined to try if under kaneshige brand.



The entire line of Kono's are terrible?


----------



## Godslayer (Jun 9, 2016)

panda said:


> I think kono's are terrible, I'd be more inclined to try if under kaneshige brand.



Over priced, yes terrible no. I consider konosuke the equivilant of lacoste branded golf shirts. They are nicely made but you could do better for the $. But you buy them anyway because you want to be cool. Saying this Ive never owned a konosuke, only their high end models interest me, black damascus yanagi and their cresent moon yanagi both are god tier knives for me.


----------



## lapointeus (Jun 9, 2016)

Well... hopefully this law thing works out. I will line my rack with Katos, Shigs, and Carters.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jun 9, 2016)

Badgertooth said:


> It's like Chateau Margaux announcing the release of Pavillon Rouge and then a retailer listing it as Margaux and you buy it because you thought it was keenly priced Margaux.


:scratchhead:


----------



## lucabrasi (Jun 9, 2016)

They aren't even particularly over priced since they dropped the ebony handles. People like to take contrary stances on popular things. Particularly if they don't like what or who those things are associated with. They may not be to your liking but they are quality knives.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 9, 2016)

Chicagohawkie said:


> But they really aren't konosuke knives. They are kaneshige knives konosukes parent company if you want to call it that.



Man I've been patiently waiting for the kaneshige line at tosho to come back in stock https://toshoknifearts.com/shop/knives/kaneshige-240mm-blue2-kurouchi-wa-gyuto
If the number 7 series are infact made by kaneshige they still look a helluva lot different from what tosho carries. Photos can be deceiving however-but that Gyuto at tosho has my dream profile! The tosho line seems to have a thicker blade and taller at the heel. Unless ofcourse there's a tremendous variance in specs between each individual knife in this series. Looks like a solid buy to me, although I'm not sure I dig the handles. But they might feel great in hand.


----------



## lapointeus (Jun 9, 2016)

labor of love said:


> Man I've been patiently waiting for the kaneshige line at tosho to come back in stock https://toshoknifearts.com/shop/knives/kaneshige-240mm-blue2-kurouchi-wa-gyuto
> If the number 7 series are infact made by kaneshige they still look a helluva lot different from what tosho carries. Photos can be deceiving however-but that Gyuto at tosho has my dream profile! The tosho line seems to have a thicker blade and taller at the heel. Unless ofcourse there's a tremendous variance in specs between each individual knife in this series. Looks like a solid buy to me, although I'm not sure I dig the handles. But they might feel great in hand.



Yea. The handle is a bit weird looking. But walnut is an expensive wood. And I like that it isn't the same light colored wood that comes on most of them.


----------



## jbart65 (Jun 10, 2016)

Badgertooth said:


> I think it is this which is irking the OP. Konosuke have very specifically placed distance between themselves and what is a diffusion line.
> 
> It's like Chateau Margaux announcing the release of Pavillon Rouge and then a retailer listing it as Margaux and you buy it because you thought it was keenly priced Margaux. It's not kosher, it's more than padding, it's misrepresentation. It could be a belter of a knife, but that's not the point.



The retailer has been offering regular updates: 

" I also need to ask Kosuke for any changes after he sees the pages. It wasn't 100% clear to me what exactly he intended when I spoke to him in person about these. Once he writes me I'll fix whatever he wants."

"Kosuke is thinking about changing the name and using another brand name for these knives. I'll let you know what he comes up with."


----------



## chinacats (Jun 10, 2016)

jbart65 said:


> The retailer has been offering regular updates:
> 
> " I also need to ask Kosuke for any changes after he sees the pages. It wasn't 100% clear to me what exactly he intended when I spoke to him in person about these. Once he writes me I'll fix whatever he wants."
> 
> "Kosuke is thinking about changing the name and using another brand name for these knives. I'll let you know what he comes up with."



can you say backpedaling?

...after the fact of selling a bunch of "Konosukes" :bat:


----------



## lapointeus (Jun 10, 2016)

Well, the knife came today. This noob has a question. Do I use acetate on the blade to remove the coating like on other knives? Or does that damage the korouchi?


----------



## labor of love (Jun 10, 2016)

Let's see some pics of this knife!


----------



## lapointeus (Jun 10, 2016)

labor of love said:


> Let's see some pics of this knife!



How do you guys post pics? A hosting site?


----------



## JBroida (Jun 10, 2016)

lapointeus said:


> Well, the knife came today. This noob has a question. Do I use acetate on the blade to remove the coating like on other knives? Or does that damage the korouchi?



acetone should not damage the kurouchi finish... are you sure the blade has a protective coating? It very well may, but its worth considering before you wipe it all down with acetone.


----------



## lapointeus (Jun 10, 2016)

https://goo.gl/photos/scYT7guwYm91g1PS8


----------



## Providence (Jun 10, 2016)

chinacats said:


> can you say backpedaling?
> 
> ...after the fact of selling a bunch of "Konosukes" :bat:



Lmao.


----------



## lapointeus (Jun 10, 2016)

https://goo.gl/photos/Qwct1eAStYKTxufg9


----------



## lapointeus (Jun 10, 2016)

https://goo.gl/photos/fyjG7dvRDkUMRyUM7


----------



## lapointeus (Jun 10, 2016)

https://goo.gl/photos/FfgENP8TvKJMRtgR6


----------



## lapointeus (Jun 10, 2016)

Oddly enough I think the best thing about it is the handle. Cut up a tomato and the edge needs work. Wish it were thinner behind the edge too. We will see how the blue steel does on the stones.


----------



## lapointeus (Jun 10, 2016)

P.s. don't judge my shuns. I keep them around so my gf doesn't use my other ones. Except the shun kaji. That is kind of a nice little knife.


----------



## jbart65 (Jun 10, 2016)

chinacats said:


> can you say backpedaling? ...after the fact of selling a bunch of "Konosukes" :bat:



The retailer made it known a name change might be in order before he listed the knives for sale.

Is it too much trouble for people to stick to knife talk? I don't know or care about a retailer's practices unless I actually shop there. Just give me, the prospective buyer, the specs and price. I'll decide.

Lapointeus, for what it's worth, my Kono Fuji Blue #2 had the dullest OOB edge of any of my more than two dozen knives, Japanese or European. Man, did it sharpen up easily and take a wicked edge, though.

On the other hand, my Kono GS and Kono HD2 came super sharp. I find Kono edges to be hit or miss OOB.


----------



## lapointeus (Jun 10, 2016)

https://goo.gl/photos/KSrJQe1JWgf3pHto8

https://goo.gl/photos/LWKpnw6ZtEvYLuPw6

https://goo.gl/photos/Ws5SXd4oyUuRQ5yq5

https://goo.gl/photos/Cnnmh9Yykk8T8AKT9


----------



## lapointeus (Jun 10, 2016)

jbart65 said:


> The retailer made it known a name change might be in order before he listed the knives for sale.
> 
> Is it too much trouble for people to stick to knife talk? I don't know or care about a retailer's practices unless I actually shop there. Just give me, the prospective buyer, the specs and price. I'll decide.
> 
> ...





Yea. I figured. I'm actually not disappointed. The nice has a nice little feel to it. I think some time on the stones and it will cut very nicely. I'm not very good at thinning and I'd rather be working on a knife at this cost to learn anyways.


----------



## jbart65 (Jun 10, 2016)

Nice cutting board. The walnut handle seems to have some good grain patterns. I may be testing this knife out in the near future. Be interesting to see how it stacks up to higher end Kono knives.


----------



## lapointeus (Jun 10, 2016)

jbart65 said:


> Nice cutting board. The walnut handle seems to have some good grain patterns. I may be testing this knife out in the near future. Be interesting to see how it stacks up to higher end Kono knives.



Got that cutting board on an Amazon special for a hundred bucks. Thanks.


----------



## lapointeus (Jun 10, 2016)

How do you like the Kono GS? The 210mm's have been available for quite awhile. I wasn't sure about the profile on the 210 though. I like the profile of the other konos better. Probably because my first knife was a Misono 240. That spear tip type thing suits me.


----------



## mikedtran (Jun 10, 2016)

Really like that handle! Sounds like a good project knife.


----------



## preizzo (Jun 10, 2016)

The little knife look great


----------



## Furminati (Jun 10, 2016)

I didn't mean to come off as negative. The knife looks really good. I like the handle as well


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 10, 2016)

Looks like a nice profile to me. Don't be intimidated by a little thinning. It's actually my favorite part of sharpening. You'd be surprised at the difference removing just a little bit of metal from each side makes.


----------



## jbart65 (Jun 11, 2016)

lapointeus said:


> How do you like the Kono GS? The 210mm's have been available for quite awhile. I wasn't sure about the profile on the 210 though. I like the profile of the other konos better. Probably because my first knife was a Misono 240. That spear tip type thing suits me.




Like the GS a lot. Superb knife. A touch more robust than the HD even though the specs are close. A little taller too. Got the cladding and stainless as opposed to mono and semi-stainless for the HD.

The HD is a bit sharper - remember we are talking lasers here - and better for chopping. GS is a better rocker, but it can chop a bit. I like both tips a lot. Hard for me to say one is better.


----------



## lapointeus (Jun 11, 2016)

jbart65 said:


> Like the GS a lot. Superb knife. A touch more robust than the HD even though the specs are close. A little taller too. Got the cladding and stainless as opposed to mono and semi-stainless for the HD.
> 
> The HD is a bit sharper - remember we are talking lasers here - and better for chopping. GS is a better rocker, but it can chop a bit. I like both tips a lot. Hard for me to say one is better.




Nice. Thanks for the input.


----------



## xantiema (Jul 15, 2017)

Are all Konosuke Gyuto's hand forged by black smiths or are they mass produced? It is difficult to get information on this firm, and I have an opportunity to buy a 240mm Gyuto SLD steel. Thanks in advance


----------



## Ruso (Jul 15, 2017)

P.S. Will depend on a line.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 15, 2017)

xantiema said:


> Are all Konosuke Gyuto's hand forged by black smiths or are they mass produced? It is difficult to get information on this firm, and I have an opportunity to buy a 240mm Gyuto SLD steel. Thanks in advance



a little bit of both... depends on the series


----------



## tienowen (Jul 16, 2017)

Anyone get some information Konosuke Ginsanko line, I try to find out which black mist make a knife for them, The Tesssu from Aframe Gyuto Ginsanko look similar to Konosuke Ginsanko Gyuto, but I not surely the same smith. I had been interested some work from Kenichi Shiraki, some Honyaki his knife look awsome too!


----------



## xantiema (Jul 16, 2017)

JBroida said:


> a little bit of both... depends on the series



Would you please elaborate further? Also if I may ask, which series are fully hand forged?


----------



## JBroida (Jul 16, 2017)

Some of them are entirely hand forged from bar stock, while others employ varying levels of handwork, including things where the shape is stamped or laser cut out, but maybe grinding and finishing is done by hand. Beyond that, I would recommend asking Konosuke or a Konosuke vendor. A lot of these things are things that they do not share info about, and its not my place to share their company secrets.


----------



## xantiema (Jul 17, 2017)

JBroida said:


> Some of them are entirely hand forged from bar stock, while others employ varying levels of handwork, including things where the shape is stamped or laser cut out, but maybe grinding and finishing is done by hand. Beyond that, I would recommend asking Konosuke or a Konosuke vendor. A lot of these things are things that they do not share info about, and its not my place to share their company secrets.



Thanks a ton for the info. I'll contact Konosuke with my questions and hope I get a reply, cheers.


----------

